# Practice worksheets for CPT and ICD-9 and 10



## cmcanon (Feb 10, 2014)

I am an instructor, and I have been searching on the web for additional worksheets for CPT and ICD-9 and ICD-10 practice for my students.  I have yet to find anything.  Is there a link or a website that anyone has?  I don't mind a fee, my institution reimburses me for anything that I would have to give out of pocket; anything to give them a leg up, and practice!!  

Thanks..  Christine


----------

